# Cribs--mimb style fool



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Whatcha shacked up in? Where do you lay your head? I have a feeling im going to feel incompetent.

In the building stage



















and....LOL...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

guess you have to make sure it is clean before you bring it in.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Well in that part of the house yes, but i have a seperate room on the back side where all my tools and stuff are, i guess its like a garage inside of my garage/shop/house....if its not clean, but, i wash it often lol


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

saweet crib!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

sweet place to live. i like alot


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats cool, Given me some ideas


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank ya thank ya, gotta break the welder out and build my porch...time and $


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

That is pretty cool. I gotta keep my stuff in my future father inlaws shed. Come to think of it...I think everything in there is mine. :thinking: LOL!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

hoover said:


> Well in that part of the house yes, but i have a seperate room on the back side where all my tools and stuff are, i guess its like a garage inside of my garage/shop/house....if its not clean, but, i wash it often lol



I plan on buildning something about like that. Looks good.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks yall, its about like a brute, the projects never end


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Thats pretty neat man, when I first got married the wife and I talked about building something like that, to my surprise she was fine with it, then we found a house that had a nice shop already built lol so thats what we bought, I still like the idea, maybe someday, a log cabin shop will be in the works. LOL


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats what im talkin about


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice, is that a 30x50 ??


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

30x40


----------

